
Debugging Variables with Watchpoints in Firefox 72 - skellertor
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/12/debugging-variables-with-watchpoints-in-firefox-72/
======
jasonlaster11
Firefox engineer here. Happy to discuss any questions others might have.

I've personally been using watchpoints for the past 3 months and it has helped
uncover some really difficult to find issues.

